# Attaching band by winding latex



## Darwins Child (Sep 30, 2021)

I have seen some Chinese SS frames on which the slots for attaching flat bands have only two sides of the frame slotted -- the side where the latex will actually be first placed, and one other side. Sometimes there is only one side slotted. Here's an example where both designs are employed.








As you can see, this frame has provisions for attaching OTT flat band using the tube-in-the-slot method, as well as by wrapping narrow pieces of latex flatband or small-diameter solid latex around the flat band which will be secured to the bottom of the frame in the above photo. Notice that in the above model, there is only one slot rather than the normal slot all the way around the frame. I think that the former method of attachment is perfectly safe, but I'm not so sure about the latter. I'd at least like to see a slot on the side opposite the one facing down, but maybe this is really unnecessary. What do you think?

For TTF, there are two slots on the front an back of the frame, but none on either top or bottom. Do you think that the two slots are adequate to secure the flat band to the frame? IMO, the band will be secure, but what do I know. 

(If I were to get one of these, I'd definitely be rounding off some sharp corners on this minimalist design.)

Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

A lot of builders do no slots at all. When I make naturals I usually don't put slots/grooves.


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Yep, I'd very slightly round off those corners along the groove too, just barely take the right angle edge off it. I use Amber Belt (in various colours) and have found it very good if there are grooves and even if there arent...I lay down two wraps around the frame BEFORE then wrapping in the band !!
Eric.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent post, I would like to share another no tie by Bill Hays. Thanks for sharing D.C.


----------

